# MDF toxic?



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

is MDF toxic to animals? I've just built a lil house thing for my guinea pigs out of MDF then only just now have i realised that if the pigs were to knaw on it would the glue used to bind the wood shippings together within the MDF board be harmful for them? 

i've used non toxic glue to seal the wooden joints so thats not the problem, just the wood itself.

any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

dont know wether its toxic to animals but it is to humans when cut etc the dust gets in the lungs and can do damage as far as i can remember i now that dont help sorry


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

In a word yes,the glue used in mdf is called ural formaldahide as in the highly toxic stuff they pump dead bodys full of, tho you ginnuea pig wouldent drop dead on the spot it wouldent do it much good either, tho saying that its the same glue thats used in plywood and thats been used for hutches for years tho id say there was much higher`levels of glue in mdf. 

Id just see how it goes and mabey chuck some blocks of pine in there for them to nibble instead. 

Any local joiners shop will give you tons of them for free as they just get in the way. Just make sure they are preservative treated (tannalised) if there a green or dark brown color avoid them... 

Also avoid hardwood as this gives rodents diarraeh


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Arent!!!!! not are sorry


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

i used mdf for my water dragons and sealed it with yacht varnish i give it six coats of varnish and there fine in it :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

My son-in-law is an asbestos removal specialist and he reckons that MDF will eventually be covered by similar laws to asbestos. It is ok while its in situ but the dust is very dangerous. It's worth bearing in mind that when all this MDF that we all use is ready for chucking out, the disposal could end up being prohibitively expensive and tied up in all sorts of legislation.


----------

